# Please could you help me understand the NOHS?



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

*I am planning which classes to enter, and I am quite confused by the NOHS! Is it a class in itself, or are the entries drawn from other classes? I'm sure you all know a lot more about it than me, but here is the text from the show premium:*

"AKC NATIONAL OWNER-HANDLED SERIES - ALL 3 DAYS The AKC National Owner-Handled Series is a non-titling competition for dogs that are exhibited by their owners that are not professional handlers. “DON’T FORGET TO CHECK THE OWNER-HANDLED BOX ON THE ENTRY FORM IF ENTERING THIS COMPETITION.” All dogs that are owner-handled and are not exhibited in the National Owner-Handled Series by professional handlers* meet the requirements for this competition. Exhibitors must declare their dog is Owner-Handled eligible at the time of entry using the check box on the entry form. Eligible dogs will be identified by an asterisk in the steward’s book & the catalog. Dogs must be handled throughout the breed level competition for the regular show by an eligible owner. Professional handlers, household members and current assistants to professional handlers may not exhibit the dog in any AKC National Owner-Handled Series competition during the entire show. A current assistant is defined by anyone employed by a professional handler on a full-time basis, or assisting a professional handler at the show or any show during the cluster/weekend, however current assistants that are eligible to compete in Junior Showmanship (meet age and amateur status requirements) may participate in NOHS. Owner-Handled Best of Breed will be selected from the dogs that are competing in the Best of Breed competition including Winners Dog, Winners Bitch and winners of the non-regular classes. The breed will not be represented in the Owner-Handled Group if there is no eligible dog competing in the Best of Breed, or in Best of Winners competition. *Professional handlers are defined as any person who belongs or has belonged to a professional handlers’ organization, distributed rate cards, or otherwise advertised or represented themselves as handling dogs for pay within the last five years." 

*Being that I will be an owner handler I would very much like to enter, but I remember being cautioned about entering more than one class as we would have to win each of them to advance. I don't have grand expectations, but equally I don't want to undermine the tiny chance we might have. Thank you for your help.*


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Just to clarify in case my confusion made my question unclear, here is a list of the classes:

• CLASSIFICATION • Regular Classes Puppy, Dogs Puppy, Bitches 6 months & under 9 months 6 months & under 9 months 9 months & under 12 months 9 months & under 12 months Twelve to Eighteen Month, Dogs Twelve to Eighteen Month, Bitches *Novice, Dogs *Novice, Bitches Amateur-Owner-Handler, Dogs Amateur-Owner-Handler, Bitches Bred-by-Exhibitor, Dogs Bred-by-Exhibitor, Bitches American-bred, Dogs American-bred, Bitches Open, Dogs Open, Bitches WINNERS, DOG WINNERS, BITCH Best of Breed (Variety) Competition 

I don't understand whether the Bitches Amateur Owner Handler is separate than the NOHS, since it says to check the box on the form if you wish to enter the NOHS. 

I don't know what I would do without your brains to pick, I apologize if my questions seem silly!


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

The NOHS is like a separate circuit and bitches AOH is different from owner handler. I was told that whenever I enter a class to make sure I check mark the “NOHS” box.
Anyway, the NOHS circuit has its own group rings and everything and it’s own point system.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> The NOHS is like a separate circuit and bitches AOH is different from owner handler. I was told that whenever I enter a class to make sure I check mark the “NOHS” box.
> Anyway, the NOHS circuit has its own group rings and everything and it’s own point system.


So is the NOHS 9-12 month puppy class separate than the regular puppy class, or am I getting the wrong end of the stick?


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m going to be honest, I was pretty sure that NOHS was limited to breed/group/and BIS. If there is a puppy class it is certainly separate from the regular puppy class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenGirlz said:


> So is the NOHS 9-12 month puppy class separate than the regular puppy class, or am I getting the wrong end of the stick?


???

9-12 month puppy class is a regular show class. 

Amateur owner handler is a regular show class. 

Personally speaking - as you have a puppy, I think it would be better to enter the puppy class and there can be more lenience for a pup + you generally won't be the only handler/dog in the ring like you would be with AOH class. 

But both of these are regular classes.

You have the option to _also _check the box for NOHS if it is offered. What this means is your entry will have an asterisk next to it which I think the judge can see (??? or steward can???) and should you win something in the winners ring, this means you can compete for BOBOH against the other owner handlers. If you are the only one entered and you get WD or WB, that means you pretty much automatically win BOBOH and get to go into NOHS groups representing goldens. 

You have to win in the winners ring to qualify for BOBOH though.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Megora said:


> ???
> 
> 9-12 month puppy class is a regular show class.
> 
> ...


OK, so to clarify, I would enter her in 9-12 month old bitches, a regular class, and if we were lucky enough to advance (ha!) we would compete against the other owner handled dogs, and also in the breed ring?

I know for certain we will not be the only NOHS entry as her sister, half brother, half sister, and dam are entered.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

So enter her in 9-12 and check mark the box that says “owner handler”. If she wins 9-12, then she goes onto the winners ring and if she wins WB, then she goes into the BOB ring. BOBOH is after regular BOB and dogs that qualify will enter or stay in the ring.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenGirlz said:


> OK, so to clarify, I would enter her in 9-12 month old bitches, a regular class, and if we were lucky enough to advance (ha!) we would compete against the other owner handled dogs, and also in the breed ring?
> 
> I know for certain we will not be the only NOHS entry as her sister, half brother, half sister, and dam are entered.


Yes, but you need to check OHBOB too.

Like below -

You have to win the 9-12 class to go into the winners ring + win in the Winners ring to win BOBOH or compete against any other owner handlers who may be out there and either won points (WD or WB) or won something as a special.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Tagrenine said:


> So enter her in 9-12 and check mark the box that says “owner handler”. If she wins 9-12, then she goes onto the winners ring and if she wins WB, then she goes into the BOB ring. BOBOH is after regular BOB and dogs that qualify will enter or stay in the ring.


 Got it. Thank you so very much! I was afraid that it would be the equivalent of entering her in two regular classes, and I would be making a rod for my back.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi! 
OK. NOHS rules are simple and weird.
Yes, every time you enter, if you indeed are an owner-handler, check the NOHS box. 
It doesn't matter what class you are in. 
Now, here comes the tricky/stupid part.
Amateur Owner-Handler class has nothing to do with NOHS and doesn't give you an automatic "in" or leg up in winning Best of Breed Owner Handler (BOBOH....what you need to win and earn points for the NOHS system). 
Regardless of what regular class you enter, you need to either win Winners Dog or Winners Bitch to be eligible for BOBOH. Also any special (Champion in BOB) who checked the box and is handled by their owner is eligible. The judge can ONLY pick BOBOH from WD, WB or a special. It often gets confusing because judges simply don't know the rules, and sometimes stewards don't either. Typically it's the exhibitors who have to tell them who to pick from! 
An example....my friend won WB and was NOHS eligible. The Select Bitch (a special) was also NOHS eligible. The handler of the Select Bitch argued that she automatically won BOBOH because Select Bitch is a higher award than WB. The judge gave SB the BOBOH ribbon. THE JUDGE AND HANDLER WERE WRONG. Winners Bitch IS NOT ELIGIBLE for Select Bitch thus those two dogs had not beat each other head-to-head. Neither bitch won BOB or BOS. They should have been judged against each other and the judge pick the winner of BOBOH. 
NOHS has great intentions but for the breeds that are traditional handler breeds, it works against the owner-handler. Unless you finish your dog as an O/H (a great accomplishment in Goldens, Labs, Dobes, etc), you rarely get to compete for BOBOH. Once your dog is a CH, in these breeds, there might be ONE maybe two CHs entered in BOB eligible for BOBOH. So before the dog is a CH, it's too difficult, and once they are a CH, it's too easy! 
NOHS groups and BIS are where most of the competition is anyways, the most fun, and where most NOHS points are earned. If you can get to group with a nice golden you have a good chance to get a placement. They typically give good prizes! So that is fun.
However.....now this competition is so popular, you pretty much need to show EVERY WEEKEND to garner enough NOHS points to land your dog in the year-end top 10 for it's breed and get invited to the NOHS finals in Orlando in December. I look at the top of the NOHS stats for Goldens, and the top 20 dogs are all dogs I've never heard of. It's a dedicated owner-handler not busy winning Breeds and Groups, but rather winning NOHS group points every weekend, because it's way easier than real Breed & Group competition. Now they earn so many points to get in the top 10, unless you're at a show every weekend you'll never beat it.
I did NOHS with Bally the first year they offered it, like 6 or 7 years ago. He ended up the #4 golden that year in NOHS, with only like 150 points. That wouldn't get you top 20 today. He did win BOBOH at the NOHS Finals and get to show in the group in Orlando that year, which was very fun 
Best wishes!


----------



## FinnTheFloof (Jun 27, 2021)

This may have already been answered, but enter your dog and check the box that says ‘NOHS eligible’. If your dog makes it to BOB (gets first in her class and winners bitch) then the judge could pick her as best of breed owner handled (BOBOH). She is not eligible for BOBOH unless she makes it to the BOB ring, there are no separate classes. If you get BOBOH, you have the option to show in OH groups at the end of the day. If you get first in OH groups, you go to the OH best in show ring, where you can get picked for Owner Handled Best in Show or Reserve Owner Handled Best In Show.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Thank you again for all of your help. I'm relieved that the rules aren't all that straightforward even to those with lots of knowledge! Unfortunately our show was canceled due to COVID regulations, but I think I found an alternative the same weekend that looks a little more owner-handler and puppy friendly.


----------



## GoldenGirlz (Nov 15, 2021)

Megora said:


> ???
> 
> 9-12 month puppy class is a regular show class.
> 
> ...


Please could you explain to me why it isn't preferable to have fewer dogs in the class, as in AOH? I understand that the puppy class may be more forgiving in terms of her performance and mine, but I would be up against professional handlers in the puppy class.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

GoldenGirlz said:


> Please could you explain to me why it isn't preferable to have fewer dogs in the class, as in AOH? I understand that the puppy class may be more forgiving in terms of her performance and mine, but I would be up against professional handlers in the puppy class.


Because if this is your first time showing, it's going to be a guarantee that you will have jitters and make mistakes. Being in a multiple dog class, sometimes you have time to make up for those mistakes and or the judge has time to see something else about your dog that is better than the other dogs in the ring - and makes your dog memorable as you go into the Winners Ring. Also, being in the ring and watching procedure while waiting for your turn - it gives you time to mentally prepare + LEARN from the pro handlers in the ring. And sometimes, it also gives you time to chat with the pro handlers and become a familiar enough face to them that they may give you tips and help when you ask. Most pro handlers in our breed are wonderful people - a high majority of them are also golden breeders. 

And then even though you have an asterisk next to your name for the NOHS regardless of what class you enter, you kinda want the judge to judge you the same way he judges that long time breeder/owner/handler who wins everything because they basically do two things - select the best dog for showing + they have learned so well from pro handlers how to show in a polished manner, that they do nothing that makes their dogs look bad. That's what we all want when we show, by the way. We want our dogs to look and show well on their own + we don't want to blow it because we are klutzes and idiots.  

AOH you are in the ring such a short period of time - you are always rushed.... and generally the only thing the judge will remember are your mistakes + the fact it was an AOH entry. Basically. 

Other thing to keep in mind is other than the Open classes - you have smaller class sizes and generally a good chance to win every time you compete well.


----------

